# Vertigo



## theletch1 (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got back from the doctor's office with my wife.  She has vertigo.  The only thing he did for her was give her some medicine called "Anti-vert".  It doesn't seem to do much for her.  He's told her to take 7 - 10 days off work (no driving) and hope that it goes away.  Anyone here ever had vertigo?  What did you do to help it?  What exactly is it?  Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## someguy (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.mdbrowse.com/Speciality/Otolargyngology/Vertigo.htm

This seems to have a bunch oof stuff on it.  Hope it helps some.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

That is a good site.  Vertigo in its least severe form is dizziness and can be confused with motion sickness.  I guess the important thing is how he diagnosed her.  Did he simply look at her symptoms and make a diagnosis?  Or did he perform specific tests?  Vertigo can be a diagnosis, but it can also be a _symptom_ of another disease or disorder.  The key is to determine if what she's experiening is self-limiting or a symptom of an underlying disorder.  Meclizine (Antivert) is used to treat vertigo and is contained in the OTC drug Bonine (which is used for motion sickness).  If the symptoms don't improve or get worse, then I would definitely recommend a second opinion from a neurologist.  A neurologist can take scans of the brain and perform specific tests to rule out any other possibilities and confirm the diagnosis.  It's definitely better to be safe than sorry.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2004)

> If the symptoms don't improve or get worse, then I would definitely recommend a second opinion from a neurologist.


 She improved after about 10 days and was released by our family doc to return to driving and to work.  The doc making the initial diagnosis was an urgent care physician.  She told me the other day that this has happened once before but not nearly as severe and it only lasted for two or three days.  If there is another occurence and it increases in severity or duration then I will insist on her seeing a neurologist.  Thanks for the info as I was pretty clueless as to what vertigo actually was.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

No problem!  That's why I'm $100,000 in debt...........so I can help others....haha.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *No problem!  That's why I'm $100,000 in debt...........so I can help others....haha. *


 $100,000?!  Wow.  Tina is no where near that mark for mental health.  I guess it's a lot cheaper to work on someones mind than someones body.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *$100,000?!  Wow.  Tina is no where near that mark for mental health.  I guess it's a lot cheaper to work on someones mind than someones body. *



I don't even work on the body.  I'll just be a glorified drug dealer.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

> I'll just be a glorified drug dealer.


 When I read that I got a momentary picture in my head of someone wearing baggy pants, a hat sideways, gold chains.....and a smock.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *When I read that I got a momentary picture in my head of someone wearing baggy pants, a hat sideways, gold chains.....and a smock. *



Haha........undercover pharmacist.


----------

